# Unknown Pantograph



## Jesper (May 8, 2022)

Odd chainring (no branding) sent to me by my Italian supply guy as an extra with my order. Custom drilled, milled, cut down to a Campy Super Record style, and panto'd. I have no idea what the panto is. Not Eddy Merckx, Ernesto Moser, or Ermanno Moser that I know of. Not too many classic Italian brands starting with "E" (Euromat, Elan, ?), and I don't really know any other European "E" brands. I'm assuming a brand from the 70s-80s. It is possible that it isn't even an "E" (maybe a "C", or "G"); regardless, still an unknown design. The "E" design is well done; but the rest of the modifications are not as cleanly done, and may have been added after the initial pantographs.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 8, 2022)

Eddy Mercx c. 1980 - Belgium.  









						The Legend of Eddy Merckx through Vintage Bikes
					

Find here the Legend of Eddy Merckx with his Bicycles & his Own Brand | Eddy Merckx's Prize List ✓ Worldwide shipping




					steel-vintage.com


----------



## dnc1 (May 8, 2022)

bulldog1935 said:


> Eddy Mercx c. 1980 - Belgium.
> 
> View attachment 1622209
> 
> ...



I was also thinking along those lines, with perhaps the missing stylised 'M' being 'panto'd' on the crank spider arms?


----------



## phantom (May 8, 2022)

I like the psychedelic background.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 8, 2022)

If you notice, the E-M makes an oval, and each letter is essentially a semi-circle.
It makes sense that with just the E pantograph, they're going to round it further - kinda keeps it in the family.


----------



## juvela (May 8, 2022)

-----

one possibility to keep in mind is that it might be the logo of a team rather than a marque


-----


----------



## Jesper (May 10, 2022)

Although I don't disagree with the Merckx possibility, I have never seen just the "E" before on any component. All the rings I have seen are with his full name. This could be a custom "E" panto made after the fact, especially with it on an unidentifiable ring. I had asked the guy I got it from and he gave me a name starting with a "G" that he thought may have been the brand logo (or as juvela stated; a team logo). I need to see what he wrote; I don't remember right now, but I will add it to the conversation.


----------



## Jesper (May 10, 2022)

I should also note that the ring has a BCD of 151 so it is a fairly old ring, and I would assume it is at the latest from the early to mid 70s in vintage if it was a replacement for an original ring. It may be why he sent it since those are not being used by many folks nowadays, and I mentioned that I have a couple early 60s Campy 151 cranks. I would expect this ring to be prior to Merckx' logo development; but again, who knows when it was engraved.
I was mistaken in that there was any attempt at identification of the logo by my supplier. What was on the part's description was "girobulloni" (ring bolts) preceding 151 as an indicator of the BCD. I knew I remembered a "g" in there somewhere.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 11, 2022)

And if you date those eddy merckx pantographs, they begin about 1983 and continue to the present


----------



## cyclingday (May 11, 2022)

Although, I concur with the Eddy Merckx assumption, It could be, Celo Europa.
by Marcel Calborne.


----------



## cyclingday (May 11, 2022)

Naw,
I just googled Celo Europa, and their pantograph is different.







I thought the C and E formed into one stylized symbol made sense.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 11, 2022)

Here's the Celo headbadge


----------



## Jesper (May 12, 2022)

Thanks for the input folks! I still haven't seen a look-alike yet. It really seems odd to me to have that on a 151 ring if the logo wasn't being used until the early 80s, but I guess you could engrave what ever you wanted so who knows. I am going to research more of the 60s and see if I can find something similar, be it a logo, or name. It may have been a shop brand and not a builder or team. I seem to have an odd ability for finding bikes and parts rebranded for shops.


----------



## juvela (May 14, 2022)

-----

have sent a message to member @MauriceMoss  - he is sure to be able to enlighten as ever.  😉 



-----


----------



## MauriceMoss (May 14, 2022)

@juvela, thanks for the pm.

@Jesper - that is indeed an 'E'. 
It's a panto used by an Italian company called *Elementi*. There's practically nothing about them online, and I think I've only ever seen maybe half dozen of their frames online. 
The two examples that still had head tube decals, showed the location as Rivazzurra, which is a town just south of Rimini. 
There's a user on fixedforum.it who claimed that the Elementi he inherited from his father was custom built in Santarcangelo di Romagna, which is just west of Rimini. 
Did the shop move? Did they have two locations? Did that guy misremember? Who knows.

Anyways, here are some pics:


----------



## juvela (May 15, 2022)

-----

Thank you so much Maurice, absolutely outstanding information as always!   😍

Font employed is one have not before seen.


-----


----------



## Jesper (May 17, 2022)

Great work @MauriceMoss ! I had the name on my Italian brands list, but without any reference as to where it was located. I had not researched it for any examples, but I would have gotten there eventually (I hope). Thank you for saving me some work! 

I am curious as to the meaning of "REY", and what the signature actually reads as (is it the builder's name?).

Interesting head badge.


----------



## cyclingday (May 17, 2022)

Outstanding detective work, gentlemen!
It’s threads like this, that make the Cabe so much fun.
Thank you, for the interest and for your contributions.


----------



## Jesper (May 17, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> Outstanding detective work, gentlemen!
> It’s threads like this, that make the Cabe so much fun.
> Thank you, for the interest and for your contributions.



That is why I enjoy this site!
I am on another site where I probably would have received no replies, and certainly no results.
When someone asks for a vintage bike ID on it, they often provide no or only 1 poor photo. When I reply with information and/or a request for more details; I usually get no response to acknowledge the effort to help and/or no further details or photos to assist them. I have continually gotten the "Maurice Moss" type of calls to help from others on that site (those who appreciate the help) who are also trying to help another member (usually a first and one time member). I don't understand why someone who asks for help essentially snubs the community that they are asking it of. Just weird!!!
They do love to provide general and useless comments about e-bikes though; e.g. "What do you think about e-bikes?", reply: "I like green bikes", "I would ride an e-bike", "I eat potatoes". Okay the last one was me, but you get the idea.
I remember the first time I saw this site; and I thought finally a home.


----------



## MauriceMoss (May 17, 2022)

Jesper said:


> Great work @MauriceMoss ! I had the name on my Italian brands list, but without any reference as to where it was located. I had not researched it for any examples, but I would have gotten there eventually (I hope). Thank you for saving me some work!
> 
> I am curious as to the meaning of "REY", and what the signature actually reads as (is it the builder's name?).
> 
> Interesting head badge.



Thanks @Jesper! 
The decals on the blue frame read "Rey Email," which was a shop in Grenoble, at 11 Rue Moyrand. Their down tube decal usually had just "Cycles Rey" on them. Looks like they've been out of business for a long time. 
I assume the shop resprayed this Elementi frame at some point and applied its own decals.


----------



## Jesper (May 17, 2022)

Elementi my dear Watson! (What's Watson in Italian?)


----------

